# %$#*@ neighbors!



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Here I am, sitting at my kitchen table, with laundry going and a cake in the oven, spending a few minutes on KB with my post-lunch cup of tea...  and it's beautiful outside, and I open the sliding door to the deck for some fresh air and bird song....

.... only to have to close it two minutes later because somebody one house over starts using a chain saw to do the spring pruning!  Grrr!  Why can't those things come with mufflers??

So I thought, in the spirit of making lemonade from lemons, that I'd start a new thread about annoying/funny/quirky neighbors.  Preferably not the serious-lawsuit kind, just ones that might entertain...  

Anyone got any makes-you-want-to-pull-your-hair-out neighbor stories?


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

The neighbors behind us got chickens a year ago.  They're on a much larger piece of property so the coop is at the edge of their property right next to ours - and very close to our bedroom window.  The smell. The rooster.  The clucking.  It's unbearable.  We can no longer sleep with our windows open.  Ever.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Mine is one of those LOUD OBNIXIOUS kinds, the world revolves around her, and woe to any who differ. She has no inside voice, and no discretion.  She sits in her back yard 24/7 gossiping at the top of her voice. And because she is so loud, her kids are too.  They must know that the phone is WAY more important than they are, but how she can ignore the mommy, mommy,mommy,mom,mom,mommy.....
I know more about this woman, and anyone she comes into contact with than I know about myself.  Ive heard conversations from, the new commercial on TV, to what drugs to take to make anal sex easier,  Really!  And its not just in the daytime, almost every night its until 1:00 AM or later,  and she is so loud that she keeps us awake inside the house, with the windows and doors closed.  When we first moved in, I tried to get her to tone it down a little, but to no avail, she just makes another phone call "Your not going to believe this, but my neighbor just asked be if I could be quieter, in my own back yard!!! Its not even 11:00 yet,  well 11:30 (P.M.)  Its my backyard."  etc...
I read (understatement) and I like to be outside, most times she is so obnoxious, that I cant even keep my attention on my book.  But with my Kindle... I can use headphones, or sometimes I just turn it up as loud as it goes, to drowned them out


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I live in a condo and we had a man in the unit below us taking his motorcycle into his condo every night. The problem was that he would always start it in there and ride out his front door all hours of the night. Thank goodness he was a renter (we have very few) and we were able to get rid of him. He was crazy and scaring all of the neighbors around him.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Years ago, our neigbor had trouble with his sewage line (we do live in town, with  no septic tanks) Apparently liquid waste would go through, but nothing else. He decided the simple solution was to put in an outhouse, about 15 feet from our property line. The wife was a little shocked when we came back from a long weekend to find that. (I wasn't, I had already learned not to be surprised by much this neighbor would do.) Took a couple of months with the city envolved and agreeing to put in a new line just for him to settle it.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

We  have wonderful neighbors.  We watch over each other's houses when somebody is traveling.  Their kids  love to pick the veggies which is great when the garden is exploding.  Last weekend there was a neighborhood yard sale and we have at least one neighborhood picnic each summer and also frequently a Christmas open house too.

Mind you, there was a lot of lawnmower 'music' today, but that was to be expected since it's the first nice day in more than a week and the grass was getting carried away.  DH was contributing so I can't complain.  Doesn't bother me in the least anyway as long as it's not 6 in the morning which it never is.  Actually, more often than not, if someone starts up with a chainsaw for a major job, the others come around to watch/help/chat.

Also, we are on a dead end which helps keep the noise down and it's pretty obvious whether the cars that come down the street belong here or not.  

So, good neighbors.  Ayup.

ann


----------



## marianneg (Nov 4, 2008)

Mine's definitely not a horror story like some of yours, but last night, I swear someone on the street was mowing their lawn.  At 10pm.


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Did you know roosters crow ALL NIGHT LONG ?  We have probably a dozen across the street from us, and in the morning when they decide to get out of the trees they roost in, the dog who is tied on a 6 ft. rope, starts barking.  But that is part of the living in Mexico lure.  I have learned to ignore them, sorta.

Then during festivals, religious ones particularly, they set off at all hours of the day and night "bottle rockets", not one or two, but dozens.  During the town festival, hundreds every 15-30 minutes for 18 hours, for 9 days.

Sometimes when there is a quincinera (15th birthday party - coming of age for the girls) they will party until 2 am, with LOUD music - but I ignore those also, it is part of living here.  My DH likes to complain about all of this, but then he likes the cost of living here.


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Did you know roosters crow ALL NIGHT LONG ?


Sadly, I'm aware of that. But it gets a lot louder and longer as dawn approaches.


----------



## Gertie Kindle (Nov 6, 2008)

I lived in a condo for about a year, where we all had balconies.  The people on the ground floor, two floors below me, used to throw huge parties every Friday and Saturday night with loud, extremely loud, music.  The parties would last half the night.  Condo rules say they have to shut up by 11pm.  Took weeks and many calls to the police to get them to shut down at 11pm, but even so, the music and screaming people were killer until that time.  

They told the condo association that they had the parties so they could do drugs with their daughter and she wouldn't go somewhere else to do drugs.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Ann I'm jealous


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

My neighbors behind me like to have parties every weekend....lots of loud music and beer bottles breaking...will play music until 3am in the morning.  After having the police called on them about 10 times, they have decided to move.  To bad, they'll be missed....NOT!!!  LOL!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

When I lived in apartments I had some real doozey of some neighbors. One was playing his music so loud and the thud thud thud was killing me. I had the flue and somehow managed to get down stairs to ask them to turn it down. He told me to just get back up to my place Missy, grrrr. On the plus side he did turn it down but later he came up to the door - a few days later - and the jerk I was living with answered and the neighbor told him that 'I' was getting 'loud' with him the other day. I tried to explain and was told by the jerk bf to shut up and sit down. (Oh did I forget to say EX bf?    - may all his teeth and hair fall out  ) anyway after that any time the jerk and his brother moved around in their apartment the neighbor downstairs - loud music guy) would call the police. Even though he was the one causing all the trouble.

Moved out to my own apt, and the neighbor below smoked dope so had to keep my window closed. The worst is music all night when trying to sleep because you had to get up early and work then go to school. 

anyhoo I now live in my own house and a neighbor about 3 doors down behind me likes to blear their music at top volume when ever it's nice out so I have to retreat back into my house and close the windows. It wouldn't be so bad but it sounds like the same song over and over and over and over.......
        alas, I'll take that over being kept up all night.


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

I've always liked nature. 

Back when we lived in Michigan, I decided to feed the birds. I didn't have feeders and so I just strew the seeds on the ground, which meant it attracted bigger birds. The neighbor complained and, since I did understand, I moved the food to feeders and promised him I wouldn't spread it on the ground. 

One day, my husband, only we weren't married yet, walked in the house and said, "Michelle, I thought we agreed not to spread the seed on the ground." I said that I didn't anymore. 

Him: Michelle. There is seed on the ground.

Me: I didn't put it there. (Then I said, and I'm not sure how I knew this) Maybe someone else put the seed out. Maybe there's something wrong with it!

My husband rolled his eyes at me, believe it or not. He was back 5 minutes later though with a handful of seed  -- he asked me to smell it. It smelled like it had  been soaked in Lestoil, that distinctive smell.

So, I assumed and assume it was the guy who complained, maybe in conjunction with the guy on the other side, but how do you prove that? The part that got me most furious was that my dogs could have eaten that seed, and then he or they would have wished they were never born. 

I understood his point, to begin with, but it fascinates me how many people fear wildlife in suburbia. When I worked at the shelter, people were forever trapping opposums and raccoons who were hurting no one.

Now that I've moved to an area surrounded by forest, even though I live in the town proper, I freely feed the birds with no complaints -- a lot of people do. I also have birdhouses and a bat house and bee houses and a pile of branches for cover. And a frog pond. Bird baths, of course. A butterfly and hummingbird garden. Looking to add some stuff to attract toads. For the longest time I wondered why a couple of my bird feeders were always empty in the morning, even if they were full the night before -- then we got a frost and I could see the tracks. Deer were apparently coming and nudging them. 

Back in Michigan, the second suspect in the bird seed incident was forever getting drunk with his wife and daughter. He passed away and his wife kept on keepin' on with the drinking and loudness. One night in the winter, I let my Sheltie out and he headed for that fence, barking up a storm. The woman was passed out in the snow. He saved her life. She claimed she slipped and hit her head, but puhleese...

I like my neighbors and my community now -- people looking out for one another, the exchange of baked goods...  

***

I once rented a room from a crack whore -- she preferred to be called an escort -- but that's not a neighbor thing. There are stories to be told though! Maybe of the topic of rentals from hell ever comes up.


----------



## vsch (Mar 5, 2009)

My neighbors have bungee cords hanging off their garbage cans which they keep on the side of their house. Why they can't use them to keep the animals out of their garbage is beyond my comprehension.  Several times a week their garbage is strewn from their yard into mine and they have never cleaned it up in my yard.

Several weeks ago, I was rounding the corner of my house to feed the birds and I almost tripped on a complete roasted turkey carcass.  i went back inside, got a bag, stuck it inside and hurled it back in their yard...yeah, it felt kind of good to toss it back into their yard.

The next morning, i find the chewed open bag and carcass next to my front porch....some animal had tried to pull it under the steps and it was too big.  Decided this time to put it in my garbage which we keep in the garage, I was not going to deal with it again, but my neighbors are lucky they didn't find it on the roof of their car.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Ann, for the most part I have great neighbors too  --  very close to one of them in particular  --   and I also live at the end of a dead-end street, so traffic is minimal, which unfortunately makes other noise stand out all the more.

....but a couple of them are still frustrating.  It must be something about that particular house, though.  The previous owners blasted music (decent music, just way too loud) from a boom-box outdoors all summer.  The ones before that had a college-aged son living at home, he had outdoor parties regularly, and they heaved their beer bottles over the fence into MY yard.  

Love these stories.  Makes me glad I only have neighbors with noisy yardwork.  Of course sometimes in the summer they do start at 0600....


----------



## RavenclawPrefect (May 4, 2009)

Our neighbors are very quiet and we generally have no problems...except one. We live on a corner of a cul de sac. Our driveway is in the cul de sac. I generally park my van in the driveway and husband parks his truck in the cul de sac, right at the end of the driveway. The neighbors have taken to parking along our fenceline, making it difficult for husband to do his customary turn around in the cul de sac and park easily in his spot. We can turn around but now we have to maneuver around two cars that have taken up residence along our fence line. I know, in the grand scheme of things, it is nothing but it is really annoying to not be able to park easily any longer. May our neighbor problems always be this silly!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Reading the newer posts, the one about renting from an "escort" made me laugh....  I lived in an apartment building once, a small one with just seven units.  The other six were all occupied by couples in their thirties and forties, who had all lived there long enough to be friends.  Then I moved in, at age 19, by myself.  And I had a boyfriend who came over several times a week, parking right in front of the building, and he had his own car but also frequently drove one of the (many) cars that the company we both worked for needed to have delivered to a client.  Of course they all thought....  

Needless to say , they never included me in their afternoon coffee chats.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Well, my sliding door is open again... and now I realize I forgot one... the neighbor three houses up who smokes really nasty cigars in his front yard, and when the wind is right I can smell them INSIDE my house. For hours, if I don't get the door closed quickly enough. Yuk. Not his fault, I think he has every right to smoke in his own yard, but it really _reeks_.


----------



## Mollyb52 (Jan 4, 2009)

Well, I guess I am the bad neighbor where I live.  We live in an "active adult community".  Over 55 with golf course, pool, lots of other activities.  We thought it would be nice.  Well, it is like a tomb.  Our neighbors complain about everyone and everything.  We live in the desert near Palm Springs and they even complain because we run our AC.  It gets to be 112 in the summer around here!  Oh well, we aren't special, like I said they complain about everyone and everything.  The lesson here is if you consider an "active adult" community check it out very carefully especially the neighbors you will live next to.  We stay here because the location is good for us.  We are on the young side of the age group here and that can be a problem sometimes.  Now more people closer to 55 are moving in and things are starting  to liven up a bit.  In the mean time I just try to avoid my cranky neighbors.


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

vsch said:


> My neighbors have bungee cords hanging off their garbage cans which they keep on the side of their house. Why they can't use them to keep the animals out of their garbage is beyond my comprehension. Several times a week their garbage is strewn from their yard into mine and they have never cleaned it up in my yard.
> 
> Several weeks ago, I was rounding the corner of my house to feed the birds and I almost tripped on a complete roasted turkey carcass. i went back inside, got a bag, stuck it inside and hurled it back in their yard...yeah, it felt kind of good to toss it back into their yard.
> 
> The next morning, i find the chewed open bag and carcass next to my front porch....some animal had tried to pull it under the steps and it was too big. Decided this time to put it in my garbage which we keep in the garage, I was not going to deal with it again, but my neighbors are lucky they didn't find it on the roof of their car.


Maybe roof of the house.


----------



## Michael R. Hicks (Oct 29, 2008)

Our next door neighbor has a lawn care service on the side, and we have him do our lawn. But - I kid you not - any time we either lay down to take a nap or are settling in to read our Kindles out on the deck on a pleasant evening...up starts the mower, the weed whacker, the blower - you name it, if it's got a noisy engine the guy has it and uses it! 

I think he has a sensor in his house that shows what we're doing so he can time things juuuuust right...


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

We're lucky to live in a fairly quiet area and hadn't had too many problems with noise/irritating neighbors until... the house next door was rented to a golf fanatic. All day long, whack, whack, whack, as he hit golfballs into a net. It seriously just about drove my husband and me insane!

Thank goodness he has since moved out and some nice quiet college kids moved in!


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> Mine is one of those LOUD OBNIXIOUS kinds, the world revolves around her, and woe to any who differ. She has no inside voice, and no discretion. ...


Was she in the hospital a couple years ago with a broken leg or hip? She sounds like the woman who was in the other half of the hospital room after my mom had surgery. 



KindleMom said:


> The neighbors behind us got chickens a year ago. ...


I was hoping to get chickens this year but circumstances have put that off for another year. We checked with the neighbors on both sides first. Fortunately the neighbors who will be closest to the chickens kept chickens years ago and like the sound of roosters crowing. DH doesn't however so, if we have any roosters, we will not keep any who crow during the night.

We currently have wonderful neighbors. When we were first married, we lived in half a Quonset hut (university married student housing). We came home from the movies on night to find our neighbor who lived in the other half trying to kill black widow spiders. He had used an aerosol can and a lighter to create a mini flame thrower that he used where the gas line went through the metal siding.  He had set the dried dead Bermuda grass inside the wall on fire. He was trying to put it out and did not want to call the fire department. We said if he did not call, we would. When they pulled back the metal siding, there was smouldering grass in the walls over 3 feet from the original opening. The wood in the walls was very dry. If we had not seen him when we came home, the building could have gone up in flames while we were asleep. Our goal after that was to live in a detached home as soon as possible!

Anna


----------



## Sariy (Jan 18, 2009)

I live in a duplex on base. Master bedrooms are attached. Let me also mention this housing was built before they started stuffing sound proofing in them. Yeah they could make


Spoiler



porno's


 next door. I want to yell at him to stuff a sock in her mouth.


----------



## bookfiend (Feb 22, 2009)

Wow, people are SMART.  Glad it didn't burn down.
She did blow out her knee 2 years ago, I got to hear all about it for weeks.  How in the world someone like her who was so athletic in High School could blow out her knee bowling was just beyond her,  can you imagine? bla bla bla I almost yelled over the fence, Highschool was 350 lbs. ago. (probably more, my kid is 285, and he looks small next to her).  Then it was my Dr. just told me I'm going to have althritis, I cant believe it I'm too young for that Althritis, althritis, althritis,.......if i didn't know all about arthritis already, I would have been thourally educated, over, and over, and over.  It drove me nut, I wanted to inform her it wasn't spelled with a L so shut up already.


----------



## Reyn (Feb 10, 2009)

I had a neighbor that was a first time mom and didn't have a clue as to what that kid needed.  She would knock on our door everyday for us to check out some minor boo-boo that he had.  Once, he cut his finger on a razor blade and I was in the next town grocery shopping with my kids.  She called me and wanted me to leave my groceries and come look at his finger.  I told her no and she asked if my DH would go over there and check him. (DH is a police officer and was working nights)  She called him and woke him up so instead of going over there he called the EMTs to check on him.  All he needed was a band-aid.  The EMTs talked about that one for awhile.  

I could tell you so many stories about her.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*My neighbor makes a good watchdog because he always opens his door when he hears me open mine. My friends can't stand him because he always has something to say when they pick me up, drop my kid off, etc. He's loaded with sexual innuendo when DH isn't home and it bugs me. I'll be neighborly with a hello but I try to keep the conversation to a minimum if I can help it. One time I was chatting with my g/f after she dropped DD off and he told me that I looked good from behind. I guess it's something that every woman wouldn't mind hearing from their b/f, significant other or spouse but he's more than old enough to be my father+ *insert ick factor here* He also barks at my dogs.

A few houses down, one of the "grown" kids insists on gunning his motorcycle or whatever it is...up and down the street. Back and forth, back and forth...never getting anywhere. It's almost as annoying as living under an approach for an airport...*


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *My neighbor makes a good watchdog because he always opens his door when he hears me open mine. My friends can't stand him because he always has something to say when they pick me up, drop my kid off, etc. He's loaded with sexual innuendo when DH isn't home and it bugs me. I'll be neighborly with a hello but I try to keep the conversation to a minimum if I can help it. One time I was chatting with my g/f after she dropped DD off and he told me that I looked good from behind. I guess it's something that every woman wouldn't mind hearing from their b/f, significant other or spouse but he's more than old enough to be my father+ *insert ick factor here* He also barks at my dogs.
> 
> A few houses down, one of the "grown" kids insists on gunning his motorcycle or whatever it is...up and down the street. Back and forth, back and forth...never getting anywhere. It's almost as annoying as living under an approach for an airport...*


So sorry...what a creep


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Neversleepsawink;) said:


> So sorry...what a creep


*Thanks. I forgot to mention what DH did one day...lol. He opened the door to throw out the garbage. He heard creepy neighbor open his door so DH closed the door and said he was going to wait until next door decided that there was nothing to see...

One day really creeped me out though...he actually called (had the number when we went away long before he got creepy) for some odd reason and was a bit shocked that DH was home. Another time he called to find out if DH was home *


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Christina said:


> some nice quiet college kids


<blink> where do they have _those_??


----------



## Christina (Feb 4, 2009)

Christina said:


> Thank goodness he has since moved out and some nice quiet college kids moved in!





Susan in VA said:


> <blink> where do they have _those_??


Hehe, I was speaking there with tongue firmly in cheek, so afraid I wouldn't know.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

bookfiend said:


> Mine is one of those LOUD OBNIXIOUS kinds, the world revolves around her, and woe to any who differ. She has no inside voice, and no discretion.


I didn't know my neighbor was on Kindleboards! Howdy, neighbor! Sorry my phone calls have been bothering you!!!!

Betsy


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

That's funny!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, my neighbors are pretty great, and I've never had any really bad neighbors, so I wanted to contribute, LOL!  The guy behind us is just a bit weird.  We call him "the witness protection guy." He's the only one whose name my husband doesn't know.  (I know our immediate neighbors, but Fred knows everyone up and down the street and around the corner.)  The guy won't come into his backyard if we're in ours (there's no fence between the yards) and if we're walking by the front of his house and he's there, he walks into the backyard.  His curtains are always drawn.  If they hadn't already caught the Unabomber...

Betsy


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Thanks. I forgot to mention what DH did one day...lol. He opened the door to throw out the garbage. He heard creepy neighbor open his door so DH closed the door and said he was going to wait until next door decided that there was nothing to see...
> 
> One day really creeped me out though...he actually called (had the number when we went away long before he got creepy) for some odd reason and was a bit shocked that DH was home. Another time he called to find out if DH was home *


Creepy. Have you looked him up on the State Police registry? 
deb


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

We lived across from my dad and sister for a while.  I hate to say that my sister was my worst neighbor, but honestly, she drove me crazy!!  When a car pulled up in the driveway, before they even had a chance to get out of their vehicle, she would be on the phone telling me I had company.  If my kids went outside she would call and tell me everything they were doing.  They were in our fenced in yard, and the youngest was in 3rd grade.  They were not babies.  
Our back patio, our only outdoor space, faced the front of their house, so she would call and ask what we were grilling, what we were having for dinner, etc.  
I love my sister dearly, but it definitely is better not to live near her. 
deb


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

LOL!  Yes, living close to family is nice, but definitely not TOO close!

For about a year, before buying this house, I lived in an apartment close enough that my parents could see the lights come on.  Sure enough, two minutes after I got home every day the phone rang.



Now they live five minutes away...  but not in line of sight!


----------



## jennyoh (Feb 22, 2009)

When we were moving into our home (the day after we closed), a new neighbor walked up to introduce himself.  He's an older gentleman (I'd guess in his 70ss), in a double knit track suit, with the jacket unzipped to his navel and no shirt underneath.  He chats for a moment and hands me a business card, letting me know that if I ever need anything I should call.

The card was pink, with flowers, and read:

Andy T----, Ladies Man
Please call (no cell phone) - LADIES ONLY
(xxx) xxx - xxxx


I never did see him again, but I kept the business card pinned to the wall of my office until I was laid off (I then left it on the desk of the friend at work who had met Andy when helping me move.  

Hysterical!  Ha ha!


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

There are truly some strange people....


----------



## Ruby296 (Nov 1, 2008)

Oh yes!  We have neighbors on the block behind us (our backyards back up to each other) who uses his LOUD leaf blower every chance he gets.  Not just in the fall, but constantly.  It's so obnoxious and noise polluting.  There are many days we can't/don't even open our windows b/c we can't hear ourselves think.  One day last fall I caught him blowing all of his leaves into our yard.  DH went out to talk to him and at least he knows better now, but still won't leave the damn thing in the garage for more than a few days at a time.  We also have next door neighbors who don't mow their lawn or take care of the front of their house much at all. Previous owners were meticulous and had it all professionally landscaped, etc.  Their mailbox got knocked over last winter and instead of taking out the old one, they left the horribly leaning post up next to the poorly installed new mailbox.  They are a young couple w/more than enough resources to hire the upkeep out if they wanted to.


----------



## Buttercup (Oct 28, 2008)

Well, a few years ago I had neighbors that would hang meat on their clothes line, that's how they made their home made beef jerkey!  Talk about disgusting, it would hang out there for days attracting flies and the occasional rat.  And of course it drove my hounds crazy with the smell since it was right next to our fence.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Well, a few years ago I had neighbors that would hang meat on their clothes line, that's how they made their home made beef jerkey! Talk about disgusting, it would hang out there for days attracting flies and the occasional rat. And of course it drove my hounds crazy with the smell since it was right next to our fence.


Yuck. I think we have a winner for the most disguisting neighbor. And then ate it? Are they still alive? 
deb


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

drenee said:


> Creepy. Have you looked him up on the State Police registry?
> deb


I don't think "Witness Protection Guy" is in the registry...

Betsy


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

I don't think I'll ever eat beef jerky again. Yuk


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

Buttercup *member #83* said:


> Well, a few years ago I had neighbors that would hang meat on their clothes line, that's how they made their home made beef jerkey! Talk about disgusting, it would hang out there for days attracting flies and the occasional rat. And of course it drove my hounds crazy with the smell since it was right next to our fence.


OMG, are you serious?! Where is the gagging emoticon?


----------



## intinst (Dec 23, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> I don't think "Witness Protection Guy" is in the registry...
> 
> Betsy


I think Deb was responding to Chynared's ultracreepy neighbor, and yes I think I would check the registry on him and consider reporting him to the police to get it on record.


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Yes, that's right, I was responding to Mr. Creepy who made inappropriate comments.  Although Mr. Witness Protection causes me some concern as well.  
deb


----------



## Gregor (Feb 28, 2009)

I have great neighbors.  We'll have a couple of big cookouts a year together, borrow tools and labor back and forth. When I was out sick, I'd get offers to shop or get a meal.  Really nice folks.

I'm lucky to live in such a great neighborhood.


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Thanks. I forgot to mention what DH did one day...lol. He opened the door to throw out the garbage. He heard creepy neighbor open his door so DH closed the door and said he was going to wait until next door decided that there was nothing to see...
> 
> One day really creeped me out though...he actually called (had the number when we went away long before he got creepy) for some odd reason and was a bit shocked that DH was home. Another time he called to find out if DH was home *


Yikes!!! I had a neighbor when I was 11 who was also 11. He had a crush on me...decided to hop over my fence and stare at me through my window. Many days I'd wake up with him watching me. He would hear my phone ring..and run over to see if the call was for me. Kind of a jealous type..LOL! Not as bad as yours, he wasn't an adult...that would be more creepy.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

drenee said:


> Creepy. Have you looked him up on the State Police registry?
> deb


*Never thought of that though I won't let DD go over and play with their granddaughters any longer (a couple of years younger than DD). I always tell her to make up a homework excuse or use me as an excuse.

Never...that's creepy too!*


----------



## JetJammer (Jan 18, 2009)

My *bad neighbors* story really started out as a good neighbors story, but it's quickly lost it's appeal.

I came home a few months ago to a broken window in my garage door, and a very nice note from my neighbor apologizing.  Her son broke it playing ball, and she'd gladly pay to repair it.  Accidents happen, no big deal, didn't give it much thought.

That was THREE broken windows ago, including a very expensive bay window.  Each time she's offered to pay for the repair (the last time I even let her - I paid for the first two myself).  After the second one I politely suggested she teach her son NOT to bounce balls against the neighbors houses, advice that fell on deaf ears.  At least twice a week I come home to find the kids in my yard or driveway bouncing walls against the house, half the time with Mom in the yard reading a book/watching them.

I'm sure broken window number 4 is in my future.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

JetJammer said:


> My *bad neighbors* story really started out as a good neighbors story, but it's quickly lost it's appeal.
> 
> I came home a few months ago to a broken window in my garage door, and a very nice note from my neighbor apologizing. Her son broke it playing ball, and she'd gladly pay to repair it. Accidents happen, no big deal, didn't give it much thought.
> 
> ...


*That is plain inconsiderate especially since you were so nice about the first two *


----------



## MichelleR (Feb 21, 2009)

chynared21 said:


> *That is plain inconsiderate especially since you were so nice about the first two *


I've noticed that before.

Sometimes people forgive others with the assumption that it won't happen again, that measures will be taken, but the other side sees it more permission to continue.


----------



## VarangianGuard (Apr 21, 2009)

Our neighbor has dogs.  Plural.  Not one annoying dog, but 5.  They also don't take care of these lovely pets at all, so 2 or 3 (depending on the day) sit in their 20 x 10 dirt "dog run" to be let out maybe once a month.  Needless to say, the dogs are bored and LOVE to bark.  Not really during the day, but on and off all night long.  The neighbors don't mind because the dog run is on the other side of the house on which they sleep.  I just happens to be 20 feet from my (and childrens') bedroom windows.  I have mentioned the problem to the neighbors, but because they don't hear it...nothing is being done.  The dogs are very friendly to my kids, but I think they need to be free to run in the near future.  Probably around 2 AM when they wake me up...AGAIN.


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

KindleMom said:


> The neighbors behind us got chickens a year ago. They're on a much larger piece of property so the coop is at the edge of their property right next to ours - and very close to our bedroom window. The smell. The rooster. The clucking. It's unbearable. We can no longer sleep with our windows open. Ever.


We had a neighbor put honey bees on our property line. Far away from his house but close to ours.

We have a house next door that was bought by someone who decided not to move in and is now renting it. They first rented it out to college kids who had friends come over at all hours and had a few parties. It was next rented by a family but they had people come over at all hours too. No one is in the house at the moment and we're afraid of what we'll get next.

The neighbor on the other side of us is a real sweetheart. He's extremely nosy and opinionated. He won't hesitate to call the police on someone. We had windows replaced two years ago and he called the city building inspector to let him know people were working on our house. We had a tree cut down last year so he's standing in our yard, in pouring down rain, watching the men cut down our tree.

The worst thing he did was last year. A man asked my husband if he would be interested in selling a lawnmower we had in our yard. After talking to the man, my husband learned that he only had a part time job, didn't have much money, and was struggling to make ends meet. The lawnmower worked fine but was old. We had recently purchased a new one. So my husband gave the lawnmower to the man. The man was happy and said he would do some yard work for us in exchange for the lawnmower. Everyone was happy.

Butthole neighbor notices the man cutting our grass one day. Decides to find out what's going on. The man tells butthole he and my husband had worked out an exchange for the lawmower. Butthole then goes to the man's boss (where he worked his part time job) and tells him that the man has taken advantage of us to get a lawnmower for free. So the boss is upset. Doesn't want someone working for him that would do such a thing. The man almost loses his part time job because butthole neighbor meddles and lies. We talk to the mans boss and straighten everything out.

I don't understand people who have nothing better to do than start trouble and tend to someone else's business. Maybe I should move in Ann's neighborhood. Her neighbors sound wonderful.


----------



## Lisa G. (Apr 15, 2009)

Little brother was living in an apartment, where his downstairs neighbor insisted on blasting music around the clock.  Little brother asked him several times to be considerate and turn it down.  Neighbor would comply for a short period of time.  Little brother was going away for a weekend.  He set up his HUGE stereo with Simon and Garfunkel's "Sound of Silence" to be played and constantly repeated.  Imagine having to listen to that song for 48 hours, cranked at eardrum busting volume.  When little brother returned, the neighbor didn't say a thing to him, but never blasted his music again.


----------



## Mom of 4 (Oct 27, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> but Fred knows everyone up and down the street and around the corner


This sounds like my husband! I call him Mrs. Kravitz from Bewitched, he knows EVERYONE in the neighborhood!


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I have a neighbor across the street from me, who sometimes drives you crazy to talk too as she rarely if ever has anything nice to say. She's constantly complaining about what crap her house is, how bad the grass is (we live in a associated neighborhood and the Gardner's don't weed as they should) and on and on. When she rings your doorbell she pushes it about a hundred times. 

One time she rang my doorbell at about 1pm in the morning one night. Rang it like she does during the day. Woke me up and freaked me out. Then because I didn't get to the door fast enough (had to find a robe) she pounded on the door. Apparently I'd left my garage door open and she saw it on the way to pick up her hubby at the bus stop.  Now when my doorbell rings in the middle of the night I go to the garage instead of the front door!

She at least cares enough to make sure I stay safe that I'll take the time to chat with her now and then even if I get an earfull about the crappy house, the tree that is too tall, the grass that has weeds, the etc, etc,etc,. 


Oh another time an apartment I lived in backed up to another apartment with a gal like someone else was talking about earlier. you can hear everything as she would talk so loud. One night I couldn't get any sleep and she was having a party. I heard the music and mumbles from friends but her I could hear above it all. Finally got fed up and called security. The next day I found out my brother was dating her and was there when security arrived and told her it was me who called.  Just my luck. .. 10 years later they are still married and she's still loud but sweet  .


theresam


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

Lisa G. said:


> Little brother was living in an apartment, where his downstairs neighbor insisted on blasting music around the clock. Little brother asked him several times to be considerate and turn it down. Neighbor would comply for a short period of time. Little brother was going away for a weekend. He set up his HUGE stereo with Simon and Garfunkel's "Sound of Silence" to be played and constantly repeated. Imagine having to listen to that song for 48 hours, cranked at eardrum busting volume. When little brother returned, the neighbor didn't say a thing to him, but never blasted his music again.


ROFL! Revenge is sweet.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> Oh another time an apartment I lived in backed up to another apartment with a gal like someone else was talking about earlier. you can hear everything as she would talk so loud. One night I couldn't get any sleep and she was having a party. I heard the music and mumbles from friends but her I could hear above it all. Finally got fed up and called security. The next day I found out my brother was dating her and was there when security arrived and told her it was me who called. Just my luck. .. 10 years later they are still married and she's still loud but sweet .


* What the heck are the chances of that?? *


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> * What the heck are the chances of that?? *


normally I'd say very very slim but since Murphy is my bff ; chances like this are very high for me; and 10 years later they remind me of it .

theresam


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

we live in an apt that share a common wall with the living room and we share a common entry path.  we had the neighbors from hell!  we swear the mom was a crack whore as I *think* I saw her with shoes on once and she ALWAYS wore daisy dukes, a nascar/rock/jack daniels t-shirt, was a size 0, and did nothing but listen to LOUD music and smoke in our common pathway (narrow so we literally had to step over her legs).  We complained to the landlady and the cops all the time because of the music, which was often so loud that our furniture would vibrate.  Once, after getting a talking-to by the cops she left a note taped to our door filled with f-bombs which accused my DH of being Karl Rove.  *scratches head*  The delinquent 19-year-old son would do fun things like blowing up firecrackers in their apartment patio in a metal bucket.  Not on holidays, just for... fun.  They used old, stained flannel sheets for bedroom curtains which of course, faced the public entrance way.  Did I mention they were held up with electric clamps?  Tres chic!  We were sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo happy when they finally got evicted!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

Yay!  My bad neighbors are offically gone.


----------



## hazeldazel (Oct 30, 2008)

hooray!  i hope the people who move in are quiet!


----------



## Neversleepsawink;) (Dec 16, 2008)

So far the new neighbors are very quiet...they have a dog that yipes...but that doesn't bother me.  At least my house doesn't vibrate with loud music at 3am anymore.


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Mom of 4 said:


> This sounds like my husband! I call him Mrs. Kravitz from Bewitched, he knows EVERYONE in the neighborhood!


We had one of those!! She knew everyone's business and was always the one to call the HOA if she thought you needed to fix up something on your property! BUT, you never had to worry about being robbed while out of town! 

We lived 17 years on a quiet cul-de-sac suburban neighborhood in NE Houston. There was the strange lady across the street who was manic depressive and thought her husband was in the Mafia and would want to hide out at neighborhood homes whenever she was off her meds because she thought he had hit men after her.

Then there was "Mrs. Kravitz" on side who would leave her teenage kids at home over a weekend knowing that they would have parties while she was gone... More than once I have looked out my kitchen window only to see several boys peeing off of her balcony into the backyard. You would think I would learn from past experiences!! 

And last, but not least... the lady on the other side whose driveway was on the edge of our property line which had prevented a fence from being put up because her husband was afraid she couldn't back out of the driveway without hitting it and there was a pine tree on the property line which she wouldn't allow us to "kill." We lived with no privacy on that side of the house (our livingroom and master bedroom) for about 10 years and put up with basketballs and soccer balls hitting our windows until we couldn't take it anymore. After much compromise, we installed a fence as far away from the property line as we could and still have space between the house and fence, as well as fencing around the pine tree leaving it exposed on her side so that she could "take care of it."

All in all, I loved my neighborhood, but I am enjoying my country life now... snakes and all! I love sitting here in the mornings watching the birds and love being able to look out of my windows and not have anything or anyone looking back!!


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

We had a true neighbor from hell when we were in our very first apartment. She was always flirting with my husband. I guess she got tired of his non response because she lost it and became very unstable. We lived in the apartment over hers and it had hardwood floors. We had a rug over it but as hardwood floors, especially older ones do, it tended to creek. Everytime it did she'd pound on the ceiling. If I got up in the middle of the night (hubby worked the graveyard shift at the time) to use the bathroom, as soon as I flushed the toliet she'd start banging. Then it got worse. I was carrying groceries in and dropped my keys. She called the cops on me! She told them I was moving furniture around just to annoy her. A few days later my husband was taking a shower and dropped the soap. Cops showed up! A day or so later I dropped the salt shaker during dinner. Cops showed up again. For about a month this went on. Anytime we made any kind of noise (and we are very quiet people, no loud parties or stereos or anything like that) she called the cops on us. We finally filed a harrassment report with the cops(who were already fed up with her calls)and she stopped calling them. Instead she put her stereo speaker on her ceiling and turned it on full blast-then would go out for the day. Everything in our apartment would literally shake! Then she turned on others-the UPS guy, the paper carrier-she'd scream at them if they came near the building. It got so bad they both stopped delivering to us. We had to walk by her apartment door to leave the building and whenever I walked by (it was just our two apartments in the building) her door would fly open and she would get in my face and start screaming and threatening to hurt me. (she never did this when my husband was around). 

The final straw was the day she came out into the hall and started screaming up the stairs that she had a knife and if she even heard one little noise come from us that she was going to come up and cut me. I was so terrified I called 911 on her.

We moved 10 days later. Our neighbor now is also our landlord. He's not always the nicest person but at least he's sane and emotionally stable!

Sue


----------



## frojazz (Feb 10, 2009)

Our neighborhood is great.  We have nosy neighbors, but they also make sure that people who don't belong aren't hanging around, and they shake their fists at people who drive down the street too fast!   

We have kids up and down our street when school is out or on weekends, which I like because it means that our neighborhood is safe.  However, I made the mistake of sitting outside one weekend with my dog, and I let all the kids play with him.  For about 3 months after that, they would ring the doorbell and ask, "Can Huckleberry come out and play?"  It was really cute, and we would go out there with them the first couple of times, but it got to the point when they would ask and I'd say, "Not now, it isn't a good time."  So they'd wait about 20 minutes and ask again.  Sometimes they would wake me up (I work the evening shift and sleep later than most.).  I eventually found out that if I said, "Not today," they would leave me alone the rest of the day, but they would stand in our flower garden and peek in the windows to see if they could see what we were doing!  Fortunately, the kids who were the worst were living with their grandparents temporally and are now living in another state.

After reading all these stories, I'm worried that I'm that loud neighbor.  I like to talk on my phone in the backyard with the person I'm talking to on speakerphone.


----------



## Susan in VA (Apr 3, 2009)

frojazz said:


> they shake their fists at people who drive down the street too fast!


My father does that! I'm always worried that some kid is going to take it personally and stop the car and pick a fight (and my father is 74 and not in great health).


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

*Creepy neighbor dude invited me over today...his wife was out  I told him that I had things to do and closed the door...*


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *Creepy neighbor dude invited me over today...his wife was out  I told him that I had things to do and closed the door...*


LOL, when I first moved here one of the neighbors about 70 and married came over. Thought he was being neighborly and i made the mistake of inviting him in. He told me that 'he understands that a single woman, like myself, has needs and he could take care of those needs.' He had me corned in the kitchen and so I ducked under his arm and politely told him 'no' don't have any needs and here's the door. Next time he came to the door I stepped out onto the porch to see what he wanted. He was disappointed I wouldn't let him in. He finally stopped coming buy, I think he got sick or something. The worse part was he was married!!!! Oh that and I was about 32 at the time LOL>

theresam


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

NYCKindleFan  - I think you win the scarrest neighbor award! I'm glad you were able to move away from their, that's just horriable to have to feel that way in and around your own home.

theresam


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

I was one of those neighbors last night!  At midnight the young girls next door were jumping on their trampoline and screaming at the top of their lungs,  I was tempted to call the police because it sounded like someone was chasing them, but I went outside and suggested I call the police.  A "mother" finally came out and said they were letting the girls have some fun before school starts again on Monday - my comment was "at midnight?"  I was not nice and really lost my temper, said I had been sick and didn't appreciate, blah blah blah, probably made matters worse    It was not playing or music or fun stuff, it was to see who could scream the loudest!  Just outside the bedroom window!  These are pre-teens or early teens - don't know these people, and don't want to either, now.

They were doing the same thing last Friday night, but my DH did the talking, he was much nicer than I was and it was only 11 pm.  Don't know what's going to happen if they keep the schools closed for another week because of the H1N1


----------



## Aravis60 (Feb 18, 2009)

We had a nosy neighbor when I was a kid and I remember my dad and his buddy next door were always doing things like pretending to start some home renovation project and then seeing how many times they could get him to walk by the house.


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

bkworm8it said:


> LOL, when I first moved here one of the neighbors about 70 and married came over. Thought he was being neighborly and i made the mistake of inviting him in. He told me that 'he understands that a single woman, like myself, has needs and he could take care of those needs.' He had me corned in the kitchen and so I ducked under his arm and politely told him 'no' don't have any needs and here's the door. Next time he came to the door I stepped out onto the porch to see what he wanted. He was disappointed I wouldn't let him in. He finally stopped coming buy, I think he got sick or something. The worse part was he was married!!!! Oh that and I was about 32 at the time LOL>
> 
> theresam


*But...my neighbor tells me what HE needs, that he needs IT everyday. I told him to tell his wife that.*


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

chynared21 said:


> *But...my neighbor tells me what HE needs, that he needs IT everyday. I told him to tell his wife that.*


----------



## KimmyA (Dec 11, 2008)

Aravis60 said:


> We had a nosy neighbor when I was a kid and I remember my dad and his buddy next door were always doing things like pretending to start some home renovation project and then seeing how many times they could get him to walk by the house.


We need to do that with our neighbor. Should be good for a few laughs.


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

We have the most disrespectful neighbors now than we have ever had in our entire lives.  They have 4 barking dogs in their back yard-- leave them out 24/7 year round....one in particular is a yipper and very annoying.  We've had to call the police 4 times because going over and talking to them 4 times did no good.  They bark at all hours especially when we are trying to go to sleep.  They just care.  They also play their music very loud...like everyone on the street wants to hear it!!!! Also, thiers is the only house on the block with nothing but dirt in their front yard. They've lived here for 3 years and still haven't landscaped. I guess they don't care if they bring down everyone else's property value.  We are moving in 3 weeks and I am soooooo glad to get away from these people!!!!


----------



## NurseLisa (Feb 1, 2009)

The for-sale sign went up in the yard today! yippee!  now it feels real!  We told our realtor our next house MUST have no dogs in the back yard (of if they are, they must NOT bark)! LOL


----------



## Anju  (Nov 8, 2008)

Told a neighbor today about the party last week-end when I lost my cool - he is a former mayor of our little puebla, and he told me next time to call the police, it is a law here in our puebla, no fiestas after 10 pm.  He even told me I could call him next time and he would report them.  he he he he he


----------



## chynared21 (Oct 28, 2008)

Anju No. 469 said:


> Told a neighbor today about the party last week-end when I lost my cool - he is a former mayor of our little puebla, and he told me next time to call the police, it is a law here in our puebla, no fiestas after 10 pm. He even told me I could call him next time and he would report them. he he he he he


*We live in a townhouse community and my backyard and the other houses surround the common park area...I am so glad that our yard isn't back to back with someone else's yard. Anyhow, there is one house that will always have a late night party well into the wee hours during the summer months...music blasting and loud outside voices. *


----------



## ferretluver (Mar 2, 2009)

NurseLisa said:


> We have the most disrespectful neighbors now than we have ever had in our entire lives. They have 4 barking dogs in their back yard-- leave them out 24/7 year round....one in particular is a yipper and very annoying. We've had to call the police 4 times because going over and talking to them 4 times did no good. They bark at all hours especially when we are trying to go to sleep. They just care. They also play their music very loud...like everyone on the street wants to hear it!!!! Also, thiers is the only house on the block with nothing but dirt in their front yard. They've lived here for 3 years and still haven't landscaped. I guess they don't care if they bring down everyone else's property value. We are moving in 3 weeks and I am soooooo glad to get away from these people!!!!


Sounds like we have te same neighbors!! The only difference is that they are not selling. Their property looks like a junk yard. The code enforcer has been there so many times and they have been to court for it so many times that the Judge knows them by their first names!!!!


----------

